# 2 pics from todays 2 inches of slush



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

picture 1 2005 chevy 3500 d-max


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

picture2 ............


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't know where you are but I'm about 20 min. south of Hartford and I plowed one and sanded the rest. So much for the "big snow event". Looks like tomorrow is going to be a slush fest as we'll unless in northern part of the state. Oh well


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

yea where's all the snow we were supposed to get. They were saying 5-8" in lithcfield cty and i got like an inch. This was the first storm this year i was actually ready for:realmad:


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Doesn't look good for the next ten days either.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats what it looked this morning  just not cold enough which makes me mad cause cold equals money if i'm plowing or when peoples POS cars are breaking down payup


----------

